# Ak Rep Donald Young refuses HSUS Award.



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Alaska Rep. Donald Young Refuses HSUS Award
http://mainehuntingtoday.com/bbb/

HSUS are hypocrites, plain and simple, and I will not join them by accepting this award," said Rep. Young


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear young is on our side for the hunter/trapper and beat'in up on that worthless bunch at HSUS.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for him!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When I read this I had to post it !!

When I am asked for donations for the HSUS I tend to either say NO..and explain thier situation. They really do over step thier/the boundry if you ask me.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOVE THE KAHUNAS on that guy!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wish I could get all excited about this, but these clowns pull little publicity stunts like this all the time. Always trying to be everything to everyone. Their silver tongues catch up with them eventually.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a link to a column I wrote a few weeks ago. The animal rights whackos hate me, but only because I have exposed HSUS for what it is. Check out the comments, too.
http://argus-press.com/sports/article_fb4c6668-52a5-11e0-b55d-001cc4c03286.html

If you want to read more on the subject, save the link and check out the other posts on www.Argus-Press.com relative to how the animal rights groups get our cash no matter how much you may disagree with them. At least some people in Congress have stopped payments to them with a moratorium.

Any sportsman that supports HSUS is clueless.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glenway, Good post I found it an enteresting and informative read. I never knew the truth about HSUS and now that I do..I surely wish I had never gave them any $$$$$$$$$$$$. Self serving and ready to point the finger at another...and with hidden agendas. And all the time acting like a saint.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Spread the word, my friend, by forwarding the links above. More sportsmen need to know the truth about the masked bandits.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

By picking the name they did they have effectively fooled a good portion of Americans into thinking that they are the "Humane Society". So they had a plan from day one. It's a George Soros organization. They show all those sad faces of pets but they euthanize them every chance they get, I have never heard of them adopting out a pet, in fact I don't believe they even own a shelter.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don...interesting fact. Kind hard to hold animals if you are not set up to do so.


----------

